# Calling all Makeup Artists That Use MAC



## AbsolutelyGorgeous (Mar 9, 2005)

I am a makeup artist from Melbourne Australia. I have been using Kryolan seeing starting out in the makeup industry but have heard from many sources that MAC is the best for foundations.

I do alot of weddings so if anyone could give me advice on the best MAC foundation to use that has good coverage and not too dry or oily, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## martygreene (Mar 10, 2005)

Personally, I use a variety of foundations on my clients, but I tend to prefer the Face and Body foundation, as well as the tinted moisturizer.


----------



## AbsolutelyGorgeous (Mar 10, 2005)

I wonder whether the Face and Body would be enough coverage for bridal work? The tinted moisturiser sounds extremely sheer for professional work.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 10, 2005)

The moisturizer is very sheer, but many of my clients don't need a lot of coverage, and the moisturizer plus concealer is plenty for many of them.

Face and body still is fairly sheer...

I'm not too keen on the rest of MACs foundations, to be frank.


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 10, 2005)

If you use powder for people who do not have lots of blemishes etc, that usually has a beautiful finish.

However, for maximum coverage, I love the effect that Studio Tech has.  It is professional looking finish and really gives a good clean palette to begin building your face upon.

For eyes, however, I use Lancome Aquatique as it does not cause eye problems on most people.  Makes the shadows or pigments stick and look much more intense than anything else fleshtoned that I have used.

Another thing- Studio Tech does not get all creasy like a lot of full coverage foundations tend to do.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 10, 2005)

Studio Tech is nice, but it doesn't work for people who have any sort of oil to their skin really- and it HAS to be set with powder, otherwise it tends to look very unnatural.


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, for a wedding, if you use a good astringent and it was not too sweltering outside, I can usually get away with it on oilier skin.

With or without powder, I still get the most beautiful finishes of any other base I have used.  Of course, that is only if I can get a really nice match to the skin.  Too sallow and forget it.  

I usually finish off with skinfinish anyway though, so it does not matter.


----------



## AbsolutelyGorgeous (Mar 10, 2005)

Studio tech sounds more like the coverage I would be after for bridal work. However, the common problem of it being oily is the same problem I face with Kyrolan.

Setting it with powder with a powder puff and a brush normally fixes that.

I guess you will only know unless you try!


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 10, 2005)

I would only use ST when needing really good coverage for someone with problem skin or really want a flawless complexion for photos or something.  I would make sure to brush it on well and even buff it into the skin, though.  

 Most brides have such a nice flush to them that you want to enhance it not cover it up, right?   

So often a very light base (if any) and powder is just enough if they do not have severe problems that need complete coverage.  

Revlon skinlights is another good light foundation if you can find the right color for the person.  Their powder set is nice too.   Better than a lot of the high end stuff I have used, for whatever it is worth.  Some people that have shiny faces naturally do not do well with it though.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 10, 2005)

Studio Tech is not oil free, it does contain vegetable oil, as well as many forms of wax. Absolutely Gorgeous, if you would like I can give you the ingredient list for it.


----------



## AbsolutelyGorgeous (Mar 11, 2005)

I just received a sample for an oil control under base moisturiser from the UK.

I haven't tried it yet but might be good to use on people with particularly oily skin that need good coverage with an oil based moisturiser.

You can request a free sample from them if you wish:

http://www.oc8.co.uk


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow, that is great- thanks!  I just love talking with all of you.  I learn SO much.


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 12, 2005)

That is similar to what I do, although I have not had the opportunity to work with Studio Fix yet (I use other of similar type).   

A lot depends on the weather, and how each individual person's skin and system reacts to the weather too as to how I adjust the foundation.


----------



## GingerSlugs (Mar 12, 2005)

The new Select Coverup Moistureblend foundation is nice... like Studio Tech but a lot smoother & creamier.


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 12, 2005)

That is not a MAC product is it?  (I have no MAC counters or stores anywhere near me so I have to learn from others online what they have available)


----------



## princess_jenilee (Mar 13, 2005)

I like face and body most skin types and u can achieve more coverage by letting the layer dry and applying another layer IF she needs more coverage.  Then I would dust lightly with sheer powder.
Face and body is awesome b/c of its "transfer resistant" so it doesnt get on clothes!
Studio Fix does not work well for pictures unless the photographer has a special lense.


----------



## sillymoo (Mar 13, 2005)

I used F&B when i was at college doing my makeup course, and i really liked the finish it gave. Hence i'm going to be purchasing for my kit. Slightly OT (and sorry for the hijack) but what shades of the F&B do you tend to buy? Coz i know everyone talks about using yellow based foundation for pictures, so do you just buy the C shades, or do you buy the N shades too? Thanx!


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 13, 2005)

I live in an area that does not even have MAC stores or counters so any other professional MU is hard to find as well to look at- where do you get F&B?


----------



## martygreene (Mar 13, 2005)

F&B is acan be purchased at pro stores, as well as via the 1-800 number and on the website.

The new moistureblend foundation and concealor I actually really like, and between moistureblend and studiotech, I feel that moistureblend is the better product.

Just my opinion


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 14, 2005)

So F&B is a MAC product then?


----------



## princess_jenilee (Mar 14, 2005)

F&B is MAC.  I Buy the C and N shades usually I get the lightest and darkest colors in order to just custom blend to get a wide variety of shades and so I dont have to buy all of them.  I really want to try the new moistureblend.  It sounds eally nice for my darn dry skin.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes, F&B is MAC Face and Body foundation, seen here:
http://www.maccosmetics.com/template..._ID=P  ROD1540

Moisture Blend is also a MAC product, it is a new cream compact foundation and liquid tube w/wand concealer. Moisture Blend is not yet available online, but is available at stores and counters.


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 16, 2005)

Have you tried the Moisture Blend yet?  If so, what do you think.

Thanks for the info.  I really appreciate it.  It would be so nice if I had a MAC anything to go see the newer products.  Of course, that does not help with the Pro side of stuff.  I just have to order sight unseen most of the time.  

It gets overwhelming.  

Thanks again!  I will have to try out the F&B foundation.
Capri


----------



## losthighway79 (Mar 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess_jenilee* 
_F&B is MAC.  I Buy the C and N shades usually I get the lightest and darkest colors in order to just custom blend to get a wide variety of shades and so I dont have to buy all of them.  I really want to try the new moistureblend.  It sounds eally nice for my darn dry skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's great advice-I was going to this too for my kit but how difficult is it to mix? And do you go through the foundations fast? TIA!


----------



## wish (Oct 16, 2007)

hello,i need your advie i would like buy kryolan pro brush set,just 4 fun.what do u think,i couldnt decide between mac or kryolan?also kroyolan set i think so cheaper.but i want to buy and keep forever.thanks 4 advance


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 17, 2007)

MoistureBlend is geared towards dry skin, so if the bride has an oily complexion, she will look like an oil slick in her pictures. The finish is quite nice, however I prefer Studio Tech because it offers more coverage. Face and Body Foundation is a hit or miss, depending on the bride. It looks amazing in pictures, due to it's photo stability. The effect is very dewy, and sheer, so you have to set it with a good powder. For problematic skin, I would refrain from using Face and Body because the coverage is almost transparent.


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 17, 2007)

I know this isn't exactly what you're asking, however, if you can get your hands on some MUFE Face & Body, I prefer it a lot more than the MAC one and it's what I usually go for regarding bridal work.


As for Studio Tech on oily skin, regardless of astringent, it's inviting disaster. And it looks a bit unnatural to me if you're considering a bride.

If the bride needs the extra coverage, then I'd go for Mat Velvet +, it works great on oily skin.


----------



## little_angel (Oct 17, 2007)

I am not fond of studio tech at all =/ 

I like the finish of studio fix fluid, but I don't like that it is so reflective in photos. I have all the colors of Select Coverup in my kit, and I really like how it turns out. Good coverage, and very natural looking. I can sheer it out with moisturizer if necessary. 

I'm about to invest in the RMCA Ko palette though. I keep hearing good things, and the sample size palette is a fair price and looks like it has a pretty wide range of colors.


----------

